# EW Opus engine crashes



## Stephan L. (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey guys,
I am new here and in fact it´s the first time I can´t find any solution for my software problem. I am already in contact with the EW support and they answered really quick, but all of their proposals doesn´t work.
I use EW products since many years and everything works fine till last friday. I bought the "new" EW Hollywood Opus Orchestra and installed it to my computer. Everything is installed, everything is activated and everything is up to date. There should be no problem.
But every time I open the opus engine it crashes. Sometime I am able to load an instrument. I can even hear it by playing the keyboard. The moment I switch from BROWSE to PLAY the engine freezes and I have to start it again. I can´t find any solution in the internet and the support told me to reinstall everything. I did, but nothing has changed. Maybe you´ve got similar problems or know about incompatibility with any hardware.
Thanks for helping and greetings from Germany.

Stephan


----------



## Wedge (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi Stephan,
Sorry to hear about your crashes. I don't know what's causing it. But since you're asking about incompatibility with hardware you might want to add what hardware you have, your specs, are you using an iLock hadrware key or not.. Stuff like that. I haven't had any problems or heard of any yet, but I'm sure they exist. Best of luck.


----------



## Stephan L. (Dec 16, 2021)

Hey Wedge, 
I use a MPG 570 Gaming Plus (MB) with AMD RYZEN 7 (CPU), 64GB RAM, NVIDIA GeForce 1600, Windows 10 AND, 6TB Samsung SSD and RME Babyface Pro.
The regular play software works without any problems (in standalone or Cubase). I have really no idea, what the problem could be. Thanks for helping. 
Best regards, 
Stephan


----------



## odod (Dec 16, 2021)

have you read this?
mine still have an issue with warning sign on the toolbar that my drive is sloow .. :(


----------



## Stephan L. (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks Odod,
I haven't read this pdf before. Maybe I made a mistake by loading to much from the ssd. I try to change the settings. While running Opus engine the first time, "setting support" opened automatically and helped me fixing some settings. I always waited after installing Opus again and again to see this support window again, but it only opened the very first time. May I really have to install everything again. No copying files(library content), starting from 0.


----------



## aeliron (Dec 21, 2021)

Those settings are available in the Opus plugin itself: the gear icon > Preferences, in the Audio Engine and Audio Drives tabs.

Also note: With a largish template using a bunch of Opus instruments I was getting quite a few dropouts on my new M1 laptop. I was quite bummed, but after I found that the template played fine on my 2013 iMac, I found out it was my audio interface (UR-RT4) not playing nice with Apple Silicon. Worked fine with a different one or even none at all. Hope this saves someone HOURS of frustration and disappointment ... there is light at the end of the tunnel ... !


----------



## EgM (Dec 21, 2021)

Stephan L. said:


> Hey Wedge,
> I use a MPG 570 Gaming Plus (MB) with AMD RYZEN 7 (CPU), 64GB RAM, NVIDIA GeForce 1600, Windows 10 AND, 6TB Samsung SSD and RME Babyface Pro.
> The regular play software works without any problems (in standalone or Cubase). I have really no idea, what the problem could be. Thanks for helping.
> Best regards,
> Stephan



Since you have a GeForce, you might wanna uninstall GeForce Experience and all the NVIDIA "extras" because they cause nothing but problems for audio work.


----------



## Stephan L. (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks to all of you. Finally it works. I cleaned my whole system, installed all libraries again and, yes, now it works. I had some problems with GeForce and Cubase but it seems Steinberg solved this problem. 
Best regards, 
Stephan


----------

